# SQL-Suche



## labelleamelie (8. Jun 2021)

Hey, ich habe ansatzweise keine Idee, wie ich vorgehen muss. Bei (g) weiß ich nicht wie ich die Empfehlung ausgeben soll bzw. wie soll das mit zwei
Kunden funktionieren? Normalerweise habe ich selbst Lösungsvorschläge aber habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich brauche einen Anstupser.


----------



## kneitzel (8. Jun 2021)

Du hast Kunde K1, daher kannst Du alle Wohnungen auflisten, die er mit 5 Sternen bewertet hat, oder?

Du kannst für Wohnungen alle Kunden auflisten, die diese Wohnung mit 5 Sternen bewertet haben?

Dann kannst Du alle Wohnungen auflisten, die diese Kunden mit 5 Sternen bewertet haben.

Das wäre eine einfache Kette, die man so aufbauen könnte. Ist ggf. nicht optimal, aber das ließe sich stur so aufbauen über z.B. CTEs (Um einfach einmal ein Schema F zu nennen, das bei sowas immer funktionieren sollte).


----------



## labelleamelie (8. Jun 2021)

hat geklappt, danke


----------

